
Director Rian Johnson: Apple Doesn't Let Bad Guys Use iPhones on Camera - ethanpil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69GjaVWeGQM
======
ethanpil
The relevant passage starts at 2:50 into the video

"Also another funny thing, I don't know if I should say this or not... Not
cause it's like lascivious or something, but because it's going to screw me on
the next mystery movie that I write, but forget it, I'll say it. It's very
interesting.

Apple... they let you use iPhones in movies but -- and this is very pivotal if
you're ever watching a mystery movie - bad guys cannot have iPhones on camera.

So oh nooooooo, every single filmmaker that has a bad guy in their movie
that's supposed to be a secret wants to murder me right now."

